
Free course from Yale University teaches happiness and positivity - jantomes
https://sfree.life/happiness-course-positivity-free/
======
dang
Earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22714203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22714203)

Also a bit from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16250184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16250184)

------
ConsiderCrying
To those who may be less interested in this course, the article has a link to
a different one - Elements of AI, from a Helsinki University. From what I can
gather it's the very basics, but could still be quite beneficial to those who
want to learn a bit about AI.

[https://www.elementsofai.com/](https://www.elementsofai.com/)

------
freyir
This seems to be a consistently popular course. For anybody who took it, did
it teach you to be happier or more positive?

------
koz_
The creator of the course, Professor Laurie Santos also has a podcast on the
same topic which is quite good:
[https://www.happinesslab.fm/](https://www.happinesslab.fm/)

------
derekdahmer
The link to the course:

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-
being](https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-being)

